# One out of five up near Cleveland...



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

Well, Sunday was my second time hunting ever and what a day!!! My cousin and I went to some private land up near Cleveland and we worked our butts off. We don't have a dog that will work for us so we did all the jumping, we jumped 5 and I only had a shot at 1 due to safety. This one happened to be the first that we jumped and we litterately jumped him. My cousin got on top of a pile of thorn brushes and started jumping on them like a trampoline, needless to say, it came out hot!!! It was as if everything stopped and all that mattered was that bunny. I heard my cousin yelling "bunny up" but it was like he was mumbling. My heart was pounding and I just didn't seem to be moving. I shouldered my gun, dropped the safety and "BANG!!!" I looked at where it was, damn, missed the first shot behind him, pumped the 870, "BANG!!!" Dropped him immediately. I went through the brush and retrieved my bunny. I dressed him in the field immediately and I was shocked at how easy it was. I got more than a pound out of him of good solid meat. I put it in salt water for overnight soaking. 
I think I made a mistake though, I took the dog out into the garage and let her get a good inhale and man, she hasn't stopped moaning to get back into that garage to get to the bunny, guess I just may have a future partner that can do all the work, haha. 
Does anyone know how to preserve a rabbit's foot? I'd like to keep a little trophy of my first kill. 
Now, let me think, all I need is a recipe, hint hint if you have one could you please share it with me? Thanks for letting me share my experience with you and look forward to posting more successful stories.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

Use some canning salt and dip the part you cut.... and let it sit in the garage for a month..... worked for my first one.... also did a squirel hide with it just to test it out..... no stink.... and dried it good.... lol. unconventional... but works


----------



## catfishrich (Jul 14, 2005)

Recipe that I use is easy make rabbit dumplings, like chicken dumplings only use rabbit! You can use "beets" in about any recipe that calls for chicken.


Regular Morton salt will work too, don't use the iodized salt (at the store they sell regular and iodized) somthing about it doesnt let it work right. All the deer hides I go through I just put regular salt on them, the the fur buyers want it that way I think it cures better.


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

I Have Used Borax On Deer Hides, Squirrel Etc And It Works Good. You Can Get It A Box At Any Store That Sells Laundry Detergent. Place The Foot In A Container And Cover. !#


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Nice story. sounds like you are hooked.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I use borax on all my turkey stuff beards, fan and stuff! works great!


----------

